# Who carries?



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

Im curious as to whether or not you (the collective) carry a firearm while trail riding? My wife and I both do, as we ride in some pretty wild areas. We have both had to dispatch wild dogs or coyotes. Our bear population are pretty skittish and want no part of horses so thats never been an issue. However, when we road in Montana we had an up close visit from a big grizzly sow. Fortunately she chose discretion and beat feet away from us. 

Anyone else?


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I only do hunting. I only wished I was carrying once out riding, and it worked out alright. My horse did get a run, but looking back I think I overreacted. I would have felt more confident carrying though that particular day.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

I’ve only shot a gun once in my whole life. As much as I dislike people, it’s probably not a bad thing that I don’t have access to one at all times 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My husband carries when we ride. I haven't yet but wouldn't have an issue with it. Although Ive shot around my horse, never from his back.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You can shoot off any horse, once. LOL! I carry 24/7, not just when riding. I live in an open carry state, don't see a whole lot of people carrying open anymore, that fad seems to have passed. But, you also don't need a special concealed carry permit, though I wish we did, along with the permit came certain training requirements. 

Back to riding, I wouldn't even think of shooting a bear with the pistol I carry, I'd just make them mad. I could stop a human, coyote, dog, maybe a hog, but nothing as big as a bear. Since they like noise, so they know where not to be, I also ride with bells.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Nope. Though I have encountered people toting guns and crazy bows.


----------



## SmokeyC (Nov 4, 2021)

The Canadians have left the conversation.....  lol
In all seriousness, we ONLY EVER carry if we are hunting in the mountains and on our own property (..for legal purposes )


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

SmokeyC said:


> The Canadians have left the conversation.....  lol
> In all seriousness, we ONLY EVER carry if we are hunting in the mountains and on our own property (..for legal purposes )


You guys are nicer than we are... Oh - and you make better TV... When Calls the Heart, When Hope Calls, Heartland, Hudson and Rex, Republic of Doyle, Cardinal....


----------



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

SmokeyC said:


> The Canadians have left the conversation.....  lol
> In all seriousness, we ONLY EVER carry if we are hunting in the mountains and on our own property (..for legal purposes )


I have friends I ride with in Alberta. They carry rifles, ya'll dont play 🤣


----------



## Terbus (Oct 9, 2021)

You can't own a gun in my state (USA) until 21, so I can't carry one yet. However, once I am of a legal age to do I will when trail ridding. I'd rather depend on my horse being able to remove me (if I can stay on) from any problems, but I know running is not always the best thing to do. So, when I can legally able, I will.


----------



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> You can shoot off any horse, once. LOL! I carry 24/7, not just when riding. I live in an open carry state, don't see a whole lot of people carrying open anymore, that fad seems to have passed. But, you also don't need a special concealed carry permit, though I wish we did, along with the permit came certain training requirements.
> 
> Back to riding, I wouldn't even think of shooting a bear with the pistol I carry, I'd just make them mad. I could stop a human, coyote, dog, maybe a hog, but nothing as big as a bear. Since they like noise, so they know where not to be, I also ride with bells.


I hunt bear with a pistol 🤷‍♂️. Riding is the inly time I open carry. Otherwise its concealed. My wife has a DiamondD chest rig that she wears when hiking, riding or kayaking. She loves it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

wvfarrier said:


> I hunt bear with a pistol 🤷‍♂️. Riding is the inly time I open carry. Otherwise its concealed. My wife has a DiamondD chest rig that she wears when hiking, riding or kayaking. She loves it.


For what kind of gun? I'm struggling to find a comfortable way to conceal carry. I had a holster in my old purse but I was always worried the purse would get stolen with the gun in it. I have a CINCH jacket that has a hidden holster but it weighs on the one side so I use a Blueline acrylic one that goes in the pants. I would rather have an outside holster and just cover it with a shirt I think... (Mine is a hellcat).


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

I have a concealed carry permit.. and carry, I have a purse that has a special pocket for it. Or I have a beautiful holster that was made special for my gun that's low profile and can fit on a belt under a shirt or back... it's a .380.

I don't carry on my horse as heaven forbid I shot him or a friend because of me being me.... not really I'm VERY careful and take classes often on safety for carrying and responsibility. But really there's not much I would come in contact with where I ride... every now and then I've seen an occasional coyote on the run.. or pigs but just holler and they usually take off.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I carry. More for in case I fall off and am unable to get back on my own. 

I've only needed it once against an animal. And found out that once someone (a fugitive) had an idea, but saw my holster and changed their mind.


----------



## SmokeyC (Nov 4, 2021)

wvfarrier said:


> I have friends I ride with in Alberta. They carry rifles, ya'll dont play 🤣


Very true, but I feel like our rifles are childs play compared to you guys’ hand guns, haha! I guess it’s just what we are used to 😂


----------



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

farmpony84 said:


> For what kind of gun? I'm struggling to find a comfortable way to conceal carry. I had a holster in my old purse but I was always worried the purse would get stolen with the gun in it. I have a CINCH jacket that has a hidden holster but it weighs on the one side so I use a Blueline acrylic one that goes in the pants. I would rather have an outside holster and just cover it with a shirt I think... (Mine is a hellcat).


She carries a S&W 686+ (its a 7rd 357 mag) but she uses 38 special +p loads so there is less recoil and noise. I had some custom work done to it, tritium front sight, machined for moon clips, no snag rear sight, and a few other things. She is H3LL on wheels with it. It on has a 3" barrel so is very concealable. This is what she uses for open carry: Keep in mind its smaller than whats pictured because its a smaller firearm and she wears it so it sits just under her right breast (she is a lefty). During the winter she wears it for concealed carry under jacket. For normal concealed carry she wears a Galco Combat Master holster. It holds the revolver really close to the body.








Guides Choice™ Leather Chest Holster


The Guides Choice™ Leather Chest Holster, the ULTIMATE outdoor leather gun holster.Alaskan Made gun holster for easy use and utility.NOTHING better, guaranteed!




www.diamonddcustomleather.com


----------



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

boots said:


> I carry. More for in case I fall off and am unable to get back on my own.
> 
> I've only needed it once against an animal. And found out that once someone (a fugitive) had an idea, but saw my holster and changed their mind.


My wife had a similar encounter on the Rail to Trail while hiking with some friends but she acttally flicked on the laser sight so it pointed at the ground in front of the guy.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't ever open carry mine.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> I don't ever open carry mine.


I only open carry on horse back.


----------



## Elessar (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't leave the house without my pistol.


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

I’m like Txshecat…it’s just as well I don’t carry a gun. I’d get PO’d at somebody and shoot ‘em.
We have my hubby’s childhood shotgun and a new-ish revolver that’s never been discharged 😐


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> Oh - and you make better TV... When Calls the Heart, When Hope Calls, Heartland, Hudson and Rex, Republic of Doyle, Cardinal....


Molson Hockey Night....or is it LeBatt Blue? It's been years since I could get CBC on my old humugous sattelite dish.


----------



## PinkPrancer (Nov 10, 2020)

Not for me. I didn't even want my husband's old BB gun in the house when he brought it over from his parents. So I've no interest in carrying one when on a horse.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> You can shoot off any horse, once. LOL! I carry 24/7, not just when riding. I live in an open carry state, don't see a whole lot of people carrying open anymore, that fad seems to have passed. But, you also don't need a special concealed carry permit, though I wish we did, along with the permit came certain training requirements.
> 
> Back to riding, I wouldn't even think of shooting a bear with the pistol I carry, I'd just make them mad. I could stop a human, coyote, dog, maybe a hog, but nothing as big as a bear. Since they like noise, so they know where not to be, I also ride with bells.



so, you carry "24/7" . Is that like on a holster, on your hip?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

BethR said:


> I’m like Txshecat…it’s just as well I don’t carry a gun. I’d get PO’d at somebody and shoot ‘em.
> We have my hubby’s childhood shotgun and a new-ish revolver that’s never been discharged 😐


Read a book called "Armed and Female" by Paxton Quigley. I suspect some of the info is out of date, but it's an excellent book for getting you to really think about the responsibility of carrying a weapon and, God Forbid, needing to use it and what it would mean to you if you did. It's a very sobering read. Takes a lot of the hot out of hot headed.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> so, you carry "24/7" . Is that like on a holster, on your hip?


No Tiny, not on my hip. To look at me, you'd never know I was carrying a weapon and my whole goal in life is to never need to let anyone know that I am.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this is eye opening to me. So many country folks talk about how dangerous it is in the 'city', but few , very few, people I know in the 'city' open or conceal carry a firearm , even though both are legal in my state ( after getting training and a permit). Is danger a real thing, demonstrated by real experience, . . . or something movies and media get us into believing?

So, which is it? either the city is this dangerous place, where you are likely to be robbed or raped at any moment, or, out in the country, miles from any law enforcement, it is very dangerous.?
And , yes, I am a gun owner, if that helps.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> No Tiny, not on my hip. To look at me, you'd never know I was carrying a weapon and my whole goal in life is to never need to let anyone know that I am.


so, it's concealed carry, not open carry,,, . . . right?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Our county has excellent law enforcement. Most people who conceal carry do not announce that they carry meaning - you actually don't know how many people in the city carry. 

If you think about it, the places where people are most likely to be carrying are generally safer. Who's going to pick a fight or attack someone who is quite possibly armed? People who attack people are bullies and most bullies are cowards...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> so, it's concealed carry, not open carry,,, . . . right?


In my case, yes. The laws sound kind of odd, if you're not used to them. Better description would be a "2A" state, which stands for 2nd Amendment state, which means the state recognizes our right under the 2nd Amendment to carry firearms. We can carry openly, if we like, or we can carry concealed, which I prefer. I kind of feel like I'd rather not advertise, just quiet insurance. 

In answer to your holster question, I have several, depending on what I'm wearing or carrying (purse wise) will dictate the type of holster I use. And yes, I spend a lot of time at the range taking classes, practicing with all of my different weapons. I like my range time best, it's a lot of fun to practice my skills.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I guess I carry for a different reason than the rest of you. The time I wear my 9 mm is when I am going miles out on trails and there will be no cell service.

In my mind the biggest threat is a terrible injury to my horse. I won't able to call a vet, or get a trailer in, and I can't imagine hiking out while leaving my horse thrashing on the ground with a bone sticking out. My gun is so I can end a horse's suffering.


----------



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

All the reasons posted are valid. For the person who mentioned the police (I was a LEO for several years) remember that law enforcement are a reactionary force. The old saying is "When seconds count, the cops are minutes away". 

A firearm is like an extra riding boot in your saddle bag. " Its better to have it and not need it, then to need it and not have it. "

Granted, for some folks, pepper spray works fine but Ive seen the wind blow it into a horses face, its not a pretty result. Of course, shooting off a horse who isnt used to it would not be pretty either 😳....
though, it may get you out of trouble in a hurry 🤣


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> this is eye opening to me. So many country folks talk about how dangerous it is in the 'city', but few , very few, people I know in the 'city' open or conceal carry a firearm , even though both are legal in my state ( after getting training and a permit). Is danger a real thing, demonstrated by real experience, . . . or something movies and media get us into believing?
> 
> So, which is it? either the city is this dangerous place, where you are likely to be robbed or raped at any moment, or, out in the country, miles from any law enforcement, it is very dangerous.?
> And , yes, I am a gun owner, if that helps.


I would tell you that it's both. I've lived in cities and lived out in the desert and out in the country for the last 25 years. The high desert of So. Cal., where I worked, was known as the "Body Dump Capital" of So. Cal. We also had a lot of meth labs. You almost couldn't ride out in the desert without tripping over lab disposal, a working lab or a dead body. It also wasn't unusual to find someone who hadn't been killed but dumped in the middle of summer, so the desert could do the dirty work. 

When I lived in Tucson there was a lot of illegal migration going on in the desert there. I wouldn't have even thought about going out unarmed. A lone woman on a horse? Easy pickin's. 

Here in OK, I have never felt threatened in town, in OKC or Tulsa or out on trail in the country. At home I'm more likely to have a shotgun at hand, rather than a pistol, for coyotes. We have quite a few and they can be a problem for livestock. 

One night we were in OKC at supper time and thinking about where we wanted to eat. Hubby suggested Louie's, but I requested somewhere else. Their food is mediocre but consistent, but the place is built with all hard edges and high ceilings, and it's super noisy. Really makes it impossible to get comfortable, for me. So we went somewhere else. While we were eating I got a news alert of a shooting at Louie's. Someone had gone in and just opened fire at the restaurant, no apparent reason. Three people were shot, none died, and one fell and broke an arm trying to get away. Two armed citizens, carrying concealed, stopped the gunman in Louie's parking lot. I was very glad not to be there that night. If those two armed citizens had not been at Louie's that night, it would have been much worse. The shooter came prepared, he was wearing shooting glasses, hearing protection and had had several magazines.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I feel like a lot of the assumptions about how you will be safer with a gun are operating on the premise that "the other guy" does not have a gun. If I had a gun and someone without a gun is threatening me, and I pull the gun on them, they will most likely back off; thus the gun potentially increases my safety. 

But if they have a gun, they will just as likely pull at THEIR gun and then we'll be in a standoff with serious injury or death as the likely outcome; thus the gun potentially decreases my safety. Whereas if neither of us had a gun, serious injury or death would be less likely to occur.

Is this incorrect?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes, AC, in my mind your thought is correct.
Today, in reality... to many have guns and not enough training nor a cool mind under terrible stress to react correctly... Hence we have terrible stories on the news and reality of in our neighborhoods to often.

_So with that..._

*A firearm is like an extra riding boot in your saddle bag. " Its better to have it and not need it, then to need it and not have it. "*
*
In my mind the biggest threat is a terrible injury to my horse. I won't able to call a vet, or get a trailer in, and I can't imagine hiking out while leaving my horse thrashing on the ground with a bone sticking out. My gun is so I can end a horse's suffering. 
*
*If you think about it, the places where people are most likely to be carrying are generally safer. Who's going to pick a fight or attack someone who is quite possibly armed? People who attack people are bullies and most bullies are cowards... *

Those 3 pieces of comments made by posters just from the second page of this thread are why so many do carry...
When I ride we are not always easily got to if a dire injury occurred...and a gunshot is kinder correctly placed than to suffer.
I ride with friends who are armed and well-versed in protecting them/us and euthanizing a horse if needed..
Wild animals and sometimes very aggressive we have encountered, I have run a few times when my friends have opened fire and shot to scare off not kill, but kill they will too if needed.
And indeed, you don't know who is armed and who is not...
Our area has a low crime rate for that reason...we also have laws to protect us that if you feel your are truly in mortal danger...
Children, elementary young here are very commonly taught to use and handle guns cause when livestock is concerned you need to know in case of terrible injury and dead is kinder than suffering. 
When you are educated in safety first, respect what that machine can do and see the good of carrying, few abuse or mishandle their firearm no matter a smaller handgun, shotgun or rifle...
These kids are incredible shots too and many hunt to eat with their family. Many families here never buy meat in a butcher shop or store...They raise or hunt and do the deeds needing done to eat it too. 
Guns are a way of life in livestock rich areas for many reasons...
Here, it is better to assume all are armed and know how to use it than to think most are not armed and take your chances if you  ...dare to do the wrong thing to someone, you *will* be shot, guarantee it.

I think in recent years more people everywhere for their various reasons have guns...most because humanity has changed with so many reported home invasions and crimes against innocent.
I can't fault people being afraid and protecting themselves...not everyone can move away from the violence and that violence is ever spreading in areas and intensity.
For me, if you threaten me or mine and do it with a gun seen... I got one chance to protect us...my shot is going to be no warning but you took your last breath in accuracy.
I hope never to need to do that, take a life of a human. It is _not_ how I was raised. That to me is tough to swallow, please don't ever push me to that point. But, if you put me in mortal danger, true mortal danger...gone! 

@Dreamcatcher Arabians, thankfully you listened to that little voice inside of you...
Glad you are able to relate the tale and not be the casualty of someone's rage and anger...sadly others innocent were.
🐴.... _jmo..._


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

ACinATX said:


> I feel like a lot of the assumptions about how you will be safer with a gun are operating on the premise that "the other guy" does not have a gun. If I had a gun and someone without a gun is threatening me, and I pull the gun on them, they will most likely back off; thus the gun potentially increases my safety.
> 
> But if they have a gun, they will just as likely pull at THEIR gun and then we'll be in a standoff with serious injury or death as the likely outcome; thus the gun potentially decreases my safety. Whereas if neither of us had a gun, serious injury or death would be less likely to occur.
> 
> Is this incorrect?


If someone is threatening you, I would suppose serious injury or death is already likely. But a cougar is not likely packing, or a rutting elk. Probably they are more likely to back off if you shoot the gun.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

@ACinATX The thing is - You don't pull your gun unless you feel your life is in danger and you don't pull your gun unless you plan to use it. For all other instances, consider it just an accessory that you wear.


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

Boy Howdy, my thoughts are all over the map on this one.
Our township doesn’t have a police department, and the state police are pretty much useless. So it only makes sense that we have a couple of firearms in our home, I guess, although the township has little crime.
My brother, a gun enthusiast, always told me to use the shotgun if need be, because you just have to fire in their general direction, heh.
I’ve never shot a handgun and I suspect my aim would be waaay off the mark 😉
That being said, I believe that military-style firearms should not be available to the average individual. Those are the weapons that decimate schools and businesses.
Funny story: I was driving into town a few weeks ago and being seriously tailgated by the vehicle behind me. Nothing I hate worse, since I suffered several injuries by being rear-ended 20 years ago. At the stop sign, I put the Jeep in park, got out, and walked back to the offending vehicle, yelling at them to LEARN HOW TO DRIVE. There were two young guys in the vehicle; their jaws dropped to the floor and they immediately put it in reverse. Heh…I’m sure they thought I was carrying, otherwise why would a 67 year old woman get out of her car to confront them!
Hopefully they remember the incident and stay off other peoples’ bumpers.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Here that action Beth is called road rage...
Here you approach a vehicle with aggression you will be looking down the barrel of a gun...
Be very careful if you ever do that again for your safety.
People, regardless of age, many are armed and you initiated contact by existing your vehicle approaching theirs aggressively...

Road rages kill many people today across our nation...whether earned or implied violence felt or just being a innocent...dead is dead.
Please be careful.
It would of been far safer for you to just pull over and let the tail-gaiters pass-on by...
Less for your blood pressure to go sky-high too..
🐴...


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

It could be pointed out also, @ACinATX that in Dreamcatcher's real life scenario, the people who were more likely to get shot (and did) were the ones who did not have guns. I haven't actually heard of any cases where someone was threatening violence but hiding their gun, and then when the victim pulled a gun, they revealed that they also had one and it turned into a gunfight. Usually a person threatening violence who has a gun will be showing it, to decrease the risk to themselves. 

In my small sphere there are a lot of people who have guns. In this setting, we don't see many injuries from guns that are from accidents. A guy got shot by his dog (in the leg) because his gun was in the boat, the dog jumped in and stepped on it. And sleeping with a gun under your pillow that is loaded and has no safety is just stupid (not seriously injured). The only deaths I know of are from people who went to murder others, or pointed guns at police, or at other people in front of the police. Or they committed suicide. 

There doesn't seem to be much risk that you'll incite violence by having a gun, especially if other people don't even know you have one. In fact, I think there are more cases on the news where people are violent toward others despite the fact that they see the person has a gun and can defend themselves. Attacking someone with a gun when your own life or others' lives are not in danger is not terribly intelligent. What's the saying...don't poke the bear?


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I think my best weapon in a dangerous situation is my horse. No, I don't carry. I don't feel the need to carry. I don't have valuables on me when I ride my horse. If someone wants to rob me, what are they going to steal? That just leaves the random crazy person and that person would have to get close enough to my horse before attacking. I don't typically ride in new places alone- and always keep a phone on me. Biggest risk in this area would be dogs going after your horse.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

gottatrot said:


> It could be pointed out also, @ACinATX that in Dreamcatcher's real life scenario, the people who were more likely to get shot (and did) were the ones who did not have guns.


Yes, but this is an example that either side can use to their advantage.

Pro gun side: the people who shot this guy couldn't have done it if they hadn't had guns; they saved innocent lives.
Anti gun side: this whole thing wouldn't have happened in the first place if the first guy hadn't had a gun.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> I feel like a lot of the assumptions about how you will be safer with a gun are operating on the premise that "the other guy" does not have a gun. If I had a gun and someone without a gun is threatening me, and I pull the gun on them, they will most likely back off; thus the gun potentially increases my safety.
> 
> But if they have a gun, they will just as likely pull at THEIR gun and then we'll be in a standoff with serious injury or death as the likely outcome; thus the gun potentially decreases my safety. Whereas if neither of us had a gun, serious injury or death would be less likely to occur.
> 
> Is this incorrect?


That's very incorrect. With wild animals, mostly just the noise of a gun firing will send them running. With a human, you never pull your gun, point your gun or put your finger on the trigger unless you are ready to kill. It's not, "I've got a gun, stop or I'll warn you again.", by that point you're either in a kill or be killed situation. Lord willing, you will never be in such a position. Carrying a gun means you hope you'll never need it. You don't go around threatening people or brandishing your weapon just because. It's more a case of, if I'm in the position to NEED my gun, things have already gone much farther than I'd like them to have gotten. I've been carrying a gun since I was in my 20's and I'm in my 60's now. I hope I never need to show anyone that I've got it. I know and that's all that's necessary.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> Anti gun side: this whole thing wouldn't have happened in the first place if the first guy hadn't had a gun.


The fallacy in that way of thinking is expecting the bad guys to obey the law of the land. I passed a background check, several in fact, registered my weapons and keep them secured from other hands. That night I was carrying a holster purse, so my weapon was put away but in an easily accessible pouch in my purse, should I need it. Thankfully, I did not. 
You can take guns away from law abiding people, but the crooks will always have a way to get guns. One of my guns costs around $500 and up, depending on if I put sights on them, have a custom grip, have some smithing done to make them more comfortable and so on. By the time I'm done, especially by the time I buy magazines, holsters, ammo, I'm out over $1000. Add in my membership at a range, costs of continuing education at roughly $500 per course and ammo, (1000 rounds of 9mm ammunition is about $290 plus tax and I'll use at least 500 rounds per course) and you can see the dedication to being the best and most responsible I can be. Crooks don't spend that much or work that hard.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

BethR said:


> Boy Howdy, my thoughts are all over the map on this one.
> Our township doesn’t have a police department, and the state police are pretty much useless. So it only makes sense that we have a couple of firearms in our home, I guess, although the township has little crime.
> My brother, a gun enthusiast, always told me to use the shotgun if need be, because you just have to fire in their general direction, heh.
> I’ve never shot a handgun and I suspect my aim would be waaay off the mark 😉
> ...





horselovinguy said:


> Here that action Beth is called road rage...
> Here you approach a vehicle with aggression you will be looking down the barrel of a gun...
> Be very careful if you ever do that again for your safety.
> People, regardless of age, many are armed and you initiated contact by existing your vehicle approaching theirs aggressively...
> ...


Beth, you sound too much like me to be healthy. I would not have pulled my gun on you, had you come stomping back to my car, but I'd have had it ready in my hand just in case you turned out to be nuttier than me. Reverse that situation and have one or 2 of those fine young tailgating gents come stomping back to me, I'd have put it in reverse and gotten out of Dodge and I'd have had my gun ready to roll, again just in case. In neither case would it have been visible. Road rage is a very dangerous thing and gets lots of people killed every year. Be careful and keep that temper on a short rein.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

@ACinTX, here's where I go at least 2X/year to train. Gunsite Academy It's not cheap and they are the best in the business. Love my little mini-vacations. My armory sergeant at the Sheriff's Department was an instructor there and got me introduced to them. I should hate him for it (I go there rather than on cruises).

You can find local courses if you want to, and they don't cost nearly as much, no require you to have as much ammo for a week or weekend.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Yeah my daughter and I wanted to learn to shoot, and we were actually actively making plans to go somewhere with some people we know in March 2020. Then Covid happened and we haven't really started planning again.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> Yeah my daughter and I wanted to learn to shoot, and we were actually actively making plans to go somewhere with some people we know in March 2020. Then Covid happened and we haven't really started planning again.


Most folks I know that take firearm instruction really love it. A good course will teach a lot about safety and problem solving, in addition to how to fire certain weapons.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I have two followup questions:

How long does it take to be at least basically proficient at shooting?
If I were on horseback, I'd be shooting with one hand, right? Because the other hand would be holding the reins? Would I expect my accuracy to be pretty low because of that? But maybe, in the situation envisioned, it isn't really accuracy that's important, but that the object of my concern realize that I have a deadly weapon?
Sorry that second one is really more than one question LOL.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> I have two followup questions:
> 
> How long does it take to be at least basically proficient at shooting?
> If I were on horseback, I'd be shooting with one hand, right? Because the other hand would be holding the reins? Would I expect my accuracy to be pretty low because of that? But maybe, in the situation envisioned, it isn't really accuracy that's important, but that the object of my concern realize that I have a deadly weapon?
> Sorry that second one is really more than one question LOL.


#1 I can only say, it depends. You can take a 4 hr basic hand gun safety course and at least find your way around your pistol. You'll do a little shooting after the lecture portion of the class. (Your class may be longer, in CA it's an 8 hr class and required.) A lot of ranges offer women's only classes, I really recommend that for you and your daughter. Depending on her age, she may need a youth class rather than to go in with adults. 

Once you've done that, then there's Hand Gun Safety 2, some places may just do it as part of the basic safety course. You do more shooting and learn more about where to shoot, how to group your shots and do quite a bit more target practice. 

Once you've taken the basic class, the sky is the limit. You can take the Concealed Carry Class (not sure what it's called or if required in TX), you can take advanced training with hand guns, guns with sights, guns with laser sights, night shooting, simulator classes that put you in 'shoot don't shoot' scenarios, rifle classes, shotgun classes, Holster classes, just about anything you can dream up, they'll teach you. 

You can get involved in competition shooting, that's fun too. 

So, it depends on how involved you want to be, how much time you want to devote, how often you take time to practice at a range on your own. 

#2 Yes and no. Yes, probably one handed if it's an animal and you want to scare it off. No, if it's a human or an animal and you want to be somewhat accurate, especially in the beginning you need both hands. In all the training I mentioned above, you should have practiced with 2 hands, 1 hand, shooting with your off hand, and how much recoil your gun has. That one is HUGE. I love my Ruger .357 with 6 inch barrel. I mostly shoot smaller ammo in it though because it kicks like a mule. One handed, if I don't practice A LOT, I might end up shooting the end of my nose off. Both of my Glocks, the 17 & Baby Glock 26 are much smoother, but still, you need to practice one handed shooting. 

If you want to live through the experience, you should practice desensitizing your horse to gun fire. The saying, "You can shoot off of any horse. ONCE." is because if you don't, you're probably going to go for the ride of your life when that gun goes off and you won't want to shoot off of him again. Most horses can be desensitized enough to be safe, if not world class mounted shooting horses. 

Your last question, assumes that your target is a human and can recognize a gun. A hog, a dog, and bear or mountain lion, don't recognize such things and furthermore aren't impressed, until all the noise and stink of gun smoke starts. So, for the situations you're mostly talking about, trail riding, I'd say no.


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> Here that action Beth is called road rage...
> Here you approach a vehicle with aggression you will be looking down the barrel of a gun...
> Be very careful if you ever do that again for your safety.
> People, regardless of age, many are armed and you initiated contact by existing your vehicle approaching theirs aggressively...
> ...


HLG, I know, I know…my temper definitely got the better of me. My problem is that I’m not afraid of anything…except getting rear-ended again!


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Interrupting the barrage to say yes I plan to. Would love to carry on wide ranchland with a good little lever action carbine but alas, not quite there yet. I'm not great with a handgun but not bad with a long gun! Good thing to do with the risk of hogs and snakes here, especially the hogs.

Pulling a gun on anybody would be a sticky situation but again, better to have it and not need it then needed to not have it. There's nothing dangerous about me with a firearm since I know exactly what I'm doing and am in no hurry to touch it unless I need it. Especially as a female who isn't exactly capable of fighting off a 200 lb 6 ft dude, I value these tools as safe and effective protective equipment providing you know how to handle the weapon.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

ACinATX said:


> Yes, but this is an example that either side can use to their advantage.
> 
> Pro gun side: the people who shot this guy couldn't have done it if they hadn't had guns; they saved innocent lives.
> Anti gun side: this whole thing wouldn't have happened in the first place if the first guy hadn't had a gun.


I guess I have to assume if the guy wanted to be violent that badly, he would have used another weapon, whatever was at hand. 

I haven't desensitized my horses to guns and if I had to use one around my horse because of a wild animal or etc, I'd attempt to dismount while I shot. My horse might bolt off, but I suspect if it were a wild animal attack the horse might take off anyway. If it was a person threatening us, I'd most likely try to gallop away as a first tactic. I read in a horse magazine where a person was riding near the Manson family hideout prior to their notoriety, and a couple of the members came up and tried to grab the horse's reins. But the person was able to get free and ride the horse away.


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

gottatrot said:


> I guess I have to assume if the guy wanted to be violent that badly, he would have used another weapon, whatever was at hand.
> 
> I haven't desensitized my horses to guns and if I had to use one around my horse because of a wild animal or etc, I'd attempt to dismount while I shot. My horse might bolt off, but I suspect if it were a wild animal attack the horse might take off anyway. If it was a person threatening us, I'd most likely try to gallop away as a first tactic. I read in a horse magazine where a person was riding near the Manson family hideout prior to their notoriety, and a couple of the members came up and tried to grab the horse's reins. But the person was able to get free and ride the horse away.


Gottatrot:
I once read about a female park ranger in one of the larger national parks; she carried a gun but was still ignored by people when she made certain requests of them.
So she asked her supervisor to provide her with a horse. People listened up REAL quick after that. The fact is that many people who don’t know horses are terrified of them, and this worked in her favor.


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I would tell you that it's both. I've lived in cities and lived out in the desert and out in the country for the last 25 years. The high desert of So. Cal., where I worked, was known as the "Body Dump Capital" of So. Cal. We also had a lot of meth labs. You almost couldn't ride out in the desert without tripping over lab disposal, a working lab or a dead body. It also wasn't unusual to find someone who hadn't been killed but dumped in the middle of summer, so the desert could do the dirty work.
> 
> When I lived in Tucson there was a lot of illegal migration going on in the desert there. I wouldn't have even thought about going out unarmed. A lone woman on a horse? Easy pickin's.
> 
> ...


Oklahoma sure sounds like a nice place to live.
My biological uncle who I never met lived in OKC, but that’s a story for another day..


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

When I rode Mounted Patrol, we went through a training academy where we learned to use the horse as a “weapon” (for lack of a better term) to deter someone trying to grab the reins or grab onto the rider. We rode security at a lot of local concerts so it was mostly to avoid drunks trying to grab onto the horses, but it was good training for all kinds of situations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

ACinATX said:


> I feel like a lot of the assumptions about how you will be safer with a gun are operating on the premise that "the other guy" does not have a gun. If I had a gun and someone without a gun is threatening me, and I pull the gun on them, they will most likely back off; thus the gun potentially increases my safety.
> 
> But if they have a gun, they will just as likely pull at THEIR gun and then we'll be in a standoff with serious injury or death as the likely outcome; thus the gun potentially decreases my safety. Whereas if neither of us had a gun, serious injury or death would be less likely to occur.
> 
> Is this incorrect?


When I did training for my gun I was thought that if you ever pull a gun you shoot straight away and you shoot to kill. But I lived in Africa at the time so I’m not sure if the same principle applies elsewhere.

I have to say I MUCH prefer living in a place with very low crime rates. Where I am currently it is close to impossible to get a license for a gun unless it’s for very specific jobs (police, a handful of security guards, military - that’s it). And even if you manage to get a license, which you won’t - it’s just to keep a gun at home and to transport it in a safe to a shooting range. A carry license is impossible for a civilian. Love it here.


----------



## Bojack (Jan 9, 2022)

Horsef said:


> When I did training for my gun I was thought that if you ever pull a gun... you shoot to kill. But I lived in Africa at the time so I’m not sure if the same principle applies elsewhere.


It is interesting to read what and where other people were taught.

I was taught by my father, who is retired from the military, in the United States. I was taught that if you shoot, you shoot to stop the threat; killing is a highly probable risk but not the ultimate goal. If the threat is neutralized after a bullet or two, it is unnecessary to kill it with the rest of the magazine.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Bojack said:


> It is interesting to read what and where other people were taught.
> 
> I was taught by my father, who is retired from the military, in the United States. I was taught that if you shoot, you shoot to stop the threat; killing is a highly probable risk but not the ultimate goal. If the threat is neutralized after a bullet or two, it is unnecessary to kill it with the rest of the magazine.


The way the instructors explained it is that it is highly unlikely that general public would be able to aim with such accuracy to hit an arm or a leg so we would just be wasting time and putting ourselves in more danger. Aim for the largest part of the target and shoot until they are down. From what I’ve seen professionals also aim for the torso. 

I think it also has to do with readiness to kill a human. A person who has doubts and faffs around trying to spare an attacker’s life is in more danger carrying a gun than not not carrying - a gun can be taken and used against you and if you faff around you are much more likely to get yourself shot. None of this is to say that a person who thinks they are capable of killing a human will not freeze in the moment but at least it makes people think a bit about it and maybe not carry a gun if they realize they cannot do it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Horsef said:


> When I did training for my gun I was thought that if you ever pull a gun you shoot straight away and you shoot to kill. But I lived in Africa at the time so I’m not sure if the same principle applies elsewhere.
> 
> I have to say I MUCH prefer living in a place with very low crime rates. Where I am currently it is close to impossible to get a license for a gun unless it’s for very specific jobs (police, a handful of security guards, military - that’s it). And even if you manage to get a license, which you won’t - it’s just to keep a gun at home and to transport it in a safe to a shooting range. A carry license is impossible for a civilian. Love it here.





Bojack said:


> It is interesting to read what and where other people were taught.
> 
> I was taught by my father, who is retired from the military, in the United States. I was taught that if you shoot, you shoot to stop the threat; killing is a highly probable risk but not the ultimate goal. If the threat is neutralized after a bullet or two, it is unnecessary to kill it with the rest of the magazine.





Horsef said:


> The way the instructors explained it is that it is highly unlikely that general public would be able to aim with such accuracy to hit an arm or a leg so we would just be wasting time and putting ourselves in more danger. Aim for the largest part of the target and shoot until they are down. From what I’ve seen professionals also aim for the torso.
> 
> I think it also has to do with readiness to kill a human. A person who has doubts and faffs around trying to spare an attacker’s life is in more danger carrying a gun than not not carrying - a gun can be taken and used against you and if you faff around you are much more likely to get yourself shot. None of this is to say that a person who thinks they are capable of killing a human will not freeze in the moment but at least it makes people think a bit about it and maybe not carry a gun if they realize they cannot do it.


I was always instructed that if you pull your weapon, you are going to kill something. It's not a threat, it's not for show, it's to stop a threat to YOUR own life. I have also always been instructed, and practiced, that if you 'cover' something with the muzzle of the gun, put your finger on the trigger, you have passed the point of no return. You shoot and you shoot to kill, not maim. There's a lot of responsibility to carrying a weapon and it's not something to be done lightly. As you put it Horsef, you don't faff around. It will get you killed. I've always done the 'triple tap', 2 to the torso and 1 to the head. Not something you want to do just 'cuz'.


----------



## Bojack (Jan 9, 2022)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I was always instructed that if you pull your weapon, you are going to kill something. It's not a threat, it's not for show, *it's to stop a threat* to YOUR own life. I have also always been instructed, and practiced, that if you 'cover' something with the muzzle of the gun, put your finger on the trigger, you have passed the point of no return. You shoot and *you shoot to kill*, not maim. There's a lot of responsibility to carrying a weapon and it's not something to be done lightly. As you put it Horsef, you don't faff around. It will get you killed. I've always done the 'triple tap', 2 to the torso and 1 to the head. Not something you want to do just 'cuz'.


I was taught that "shoot to kill", "shoot to stop the threat", and "shoot to maim" are subtly different.
"Shoot to kill" is "I will kill you, even if I don't have to."
"Shoot to stop the treat" is "I will stop you, even if I have to kill you."
"Shoot to maim" is "I will shoot you and hope that's enough to stop you."


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Bojack said:


> I was taught that "shoot to kill", "shoot to stop the threat", and "shoot to maim" are subtly different.
> "Shoot to kill" is "I will kill you, even if I don't have to."
> "Shoot to stop the treat" is "I will stop you, even if I have to kill you."
> "Shoot to maim" is "I will shoot you and hope that's enough to stop you."


I understand the nuances. Just saying that I was taught that by the time you go for your weapon, you've past the point of no return and if you shoot, shoot to kill. You may, indeed, just 'stop the threat' because adrenaline can make it very hard to hit the target. I was taught to never "hope it's enough".


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

Okay , here’s another story that could’ve gotten me in trouble but thankfully did not…
Several years ago hubby’s sister brought her bike over and we decided to ride down to Jim’s farm to take the trails through his woods. Hubby and his sis were on their bikes; I was on Angelina who kept up with them at a smart trot. Suddenly a car went flying by us, so close that it sprayed us with gravel. We all stopped and in unison yelled , Slow the (insert bad word here) down!
The driver came to a screeching halt about fifty yards ahead of us. You want a confrontation, pal? You got one! I LAUNCHED Angelina towards him and he immediately took off in a cloud of dust! Some of the neighbors were outside and observed this and were practically rolling on the ground…“That guy was afraid of that sweet horse!”
Again, not the best decision, but nonetheless I felt vindicated. I have zero tolerance for drivers who endanger other peoples’ lives. That’s just how I am.
My mother used to say that I had an “artistic temperament”, Lol. I personally blame it on the fact that my Mars is in Scorpio 😉


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

BethR said:


> I believe that military-style firearms should not be available to the average individual. Those are the weapons that decimate schools and businesses./QUOTE]
> 
> I did a Toastmasters presentation once with the title, "How to Talk to a Gun Owner Without Making Him Mad." My audience was a bunch of urban bankers, and when I told them that assault rifles don't spray bullets they absolutely could not believe me. The piddly little 5.56 cartridge is not even powerful enough to be legal for deer hunting in many states. The very common 30.06 is two and a half times more powerful than those "military style firearms."
> 
> A single-shot 12-gauge shotgun would be just as effective in a mass shooting where the victims are running away from the shooter or trying to hide under a desk. Only instead of people being wounded, they would all be dead. The type of firearm isn't the problem.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Joel Reiter said:


> ........... The very common 30.06 is two and a half times more powerful than those "military style firearms."
> 
> A single-shot 12-gauge shotgun would be just as effective in a mass shooting where the victims are running away from the shooter or trying to hide under a desk. Only instead of people being wounded, they would all be dead. The type of firearm isn't the problem.


A 30.06 is a very attention grabbing rifle. If someone shoots you with that, you're pretty well done. 

I own a Mossberg 12 gauge shotgun and definitely wouldn't point it at anything I didn't want dead and effectively ventilated.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

> I did a Toastmasters presentation once with the title, "How to Talk to a Gun Owner Without Making Him Mad." My audience was a bunch of urban bankers, and when I told them that assault rifles don't spray bullets they absolutely could not believe me.


I guess it depends on what you classify as an assualt rifle.

Unfortunately due to misinfo, most media claims an "assault rifle" is an AR 15. Which is NOT an assault rifle nor do the the initials stand for "assault rifle", rather Armalite Rifle, the manufacturer.
I'd hardly classify a .223 semi auto an assault rifle... I shoot squirrels and coyotes with mine. Not a military grade weapon. 

If the AR 15 sounds scary look up the the AR 17..lol... 😉


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

Thanks for the clarification. You folks obviously know your firearms better than I do!


----------



## wo7777 (May 17, 2021)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> That's very incorrect. With wild animals, mostly just the noise of a gun firing will send them running. With a human, you never pull your gun, point your gun or put your finger on the trigger unless you are ready to kill. It's not, "I've got a gun, stop or I'll warn you again.", by that point you're either in a kill or be killed situation. Lord willing, you will never be in such a position. Carrying a gun means you hope you'll never need it. You don't go around threatening people or brandishing your weapon just because. It's more a case of, if I'm in the position to NEED my gun, things have already gone much farther than I'd like them to have gotten. I've been carrying a gun since I was in my 20's and I'm in my 60's now. I hope I never need to show anyone that I've got it. I know and that's all that's necessary.


Agreed. If you un-holster a weapon, you are about to use it, with no exceptions, and I hope I never have to use it.

I carry a rifle when riding as I figure I may only get one shot , and need it to count.


----------



## jrc111 (Aug 7, 2017)

Here in OK where I live, wild dogs and boars are the greatest risk. Further South, close to the border, two-legged varmints are an issue. In CO, where we ride in the summer, bears and mountain lions are a concern. I generally carry a single action Ruger New Model Blackhawk in 45 Colt strapped to my hip using a Triple-K Wyoming Western Drop-Loop Cartridge Belt Holster; I also have a Western Express leather holster tied to my offside rear billet: If I plan to do a lot of loping, it’s hard to get a belt holster to not bang into the saddle; also, in rough country, left-side right leg forward rapid dismounts or reins can tangle with the hammer with a hip holster. I don’t recommend even double action revolvers or heaven forbid, a semi-automatic with a light trigger pull; it’s just too easy to fire inadvertently. Also, be aware that with a revolver, hot gas and unburnt powder fragments fly out at right angles to the revolver’s forcing cone, just in front of the cylinder, and that can injure a horses eye. So you should be shooting to the side, not forward. Jerry Miculek has a YouTube video showing what happens to a hot dog or finger laying in that area. I use hardball 315 grain lead bullets and hot loads in CO for better penetration, and less punishing 250 grain copper plated loads for dogs and boars.

On occasion, I also carry a 45 Colt lever action carbine in a scabbard, but I never fire off the horse with that weapon. Regarding training; it took quite a while, maybe a year to graduate from hand claps, cap and starter pistol, primer only then gradually increasing powder loads, first on the ground and then in the saddle, initially at the whoa, then at a walk, then at a trot, and then shooting to the left (I’m right-handed). Oddly enough, it’s a tie between my spookiest (named Spook for some reason) vs. my most laid-back horse of the three I ride, who became the best at it. The training crosses over to general desensitizaion, as well. Also, firearm training is a perishable skill for horses as well as people; it needs to be revisited at least every month, IMO. I have a few cones set up with balloons we zoom by and kill at the beginning of the ride, when the horses are still fresh, which the horses seem to enjoy.


----------



## Donald Scheib (Dec 8, 2021)

wvfarrier said:


> Im curious as to whether or not you (the collective) carry a firearm while trail riding? My wife and I both do, as we ride in some pretty wild areas. We have both had to dispatch wild dogs or coyotes. Our bear population are pretty skittish and want no part of horses so thats never been an issue. However, when we road in Montana we had an up close visit from a big grizzly sow. Fortunately she chose discretion and beat feet away from us.
> 
> Anyone else?


Well I carry and don’t ride but my mom and family grew up in Chatsworth in Roy Rodgers stomping grounds. She rode almost daily and carried a .38. And I will tell you she did right. Some of the stories would turn your head.


----------



## Greg Evans (Mar 27, 2021)

I have shot a gun, but I never shot a gun from a horse.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

@jrc111 - "Triple-K Wyoming Western Drop-Loop Cartridge Belt Holster"

Holy cow. That's a lot of words. I've never heard of that and I live in Wyoming. 😆

I use my dad's service holster for open carry when riding, or a "sticky holster" for concealed.


----------



## jrc111 (Aug 7, 2017)

boots said:


> @jrc111 - "Triple-K Wyoming Western Drop-Loop Cartridge Belt Holster"
> 
> Holy cow. That's a lot of words. I've never heard of that and I live in Wyoming.


Easier to [your favorite search engine]


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

jrc111 said:


> Easier to [your favorite search engine]


No problem. And no offense. When I have time some day. 

Just so many words!


----------



## KyAngel11966 (Jul 24, 2011)

I’ve been riding for 49 years and for all but the first 4 years I’ve carried. My mom taught me gun safety and horse safety so when she thought I was ready for it , I started carrying at 10 years old. We had a lot of perverts in the area so mom felt better when I carried. While riding I carried a .38 Special that carried a good deal of wallop plus I carried my skinning knife that I also learned to throw as a kid.
My other main reason for carrying is for the horse. Nobody wants to think of it but what do you plan to do if your horse falls and shatters it’s leg ? Here’s the setting, you’re riding alone miles from the nearest house and there’s no cell service and nobody to send for help. Your horse has snapped it’s leg and is in total agony , squealing in pain. I carry my gun to render the only help available for euthanasia. A quick bullet to the head may very well be the kindest thing for your treasured horse. If I know that a horse is afraid of guns I still carry to do this final horrifying job. Loving and caring for a horse means maybe someday you’ll need to do this. If for some reason I can’t take my gun then I carry my skinning knife that I know is long enough to reach their heart. Not a pleasant thought but it’s best to always be prepared. I’m not going to let my horse suffer more than necessary.
I can also remember a few times on the trail when my knife and gun was handy against two legged critters. I don’t know why some guys think that if a woman rides with them she might be easy but thanks to my attitude and my weapons they changed their minds about putting their hands on me. The prospect of that long wickedly sharp knife slicing them from neck to their more sensitive areas was a good mind changer. That or I offer to gut shoot them and leave them on the trail. First let me say, I really would hate to hurt someone but when it’s them or me they lose. Even the biggest meanest person out there will stop if gut shot. I’m by no means a tough as nails psychotic person , but I am a survivor of previous attempts so I’m careful.


----------



## wo7777 (May 17, 2021)

Common sense really. A barrel glinting in the sun will modify the intent of even the dumbest of critters.....


----------



## Robert Atwood (Apr 27, 2021)

wvfarrier said:


> Im curious as to whether or not you (the collective) carry a firearm while trail riding? My wife and I both do, as we ride in some pretty wild areas. We have both had to dispatch wild dogs or coyotes. Our bear population are pretty skittish and want no part of horses so thats never been an issue. However, when we road in Montana we had an up close visit from a big grizzly sow. Fortunately she chose discretion and beat feet away from us.
> 
> Anyone else?


 I recommend never going into the wild without a firearm. There are to many what if's to contend with when there is a slight emergency on the trail whether your walking or riding I am not willing to take the chance of not returning....


----------



## McPeppy (Dec 28, 2020)

wvfarrier said:


> Im curious as to whether or not you (the collective) carry a firearm while trail riding? My wife and I both do, as we ride in some pretty wild areas. We have both had to dispatch wild dogs or coyotes. Our bear population are pretty skittish and want no part of horses so thats never been an issue. However, when we road in Montana we had an up close visit from a big grizzly sow. Fortunately she chose discretion and beat feet away from us.
> 
> Anyone else?


I don't know which would be worse the bear or shooting off my horse and the wreck that would happen. I might be left for dead in the trail.


----------



## McPeppy (Dec 28, 2020)

Robert Atwood said:


> I recommend never going into the wild without a firearm. There are to many what if's to contend with when there is a slight emergency on the trail whether your walking or riding I am not willing to take the chance of not returning....


I have been riding hiking, Backpacking, cross country pack trips and never had the occasion to need a firearm. I have camped, trailed cattle, and horse camped in the back country is several states, and never thought twice about needing a firearm. I'm not anti-gun by any means, I just dont want the extra weight pulling my belt down.


----------



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

McPeppy said:


> I have been riding hiking, Backpacking, cross country pack trips and never had the occasion to need a firearm. I have camped, trailed cattle, and horse camped in the back country is several states, and never thought twice about needing a firearm. I'm not anti-gun by any means, I just dont want the extra weight pulling my belt down.



Thata great that you have never needed one. I pray you never do


----------



## McPeppy (Dec 28, 2020)

Me too!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

McPeppy said:


> I don't know which would be worse the bear or shooting off my horse and the wreck that would happen. I might be left for dead in the trail.


I had an instance that could have ended that way. 

I needed to check and patch two stretches of fence that were in an area known to have many rattlesnakes. I purposely rode a mare that seemed to have a 6th sense about them and would alert me. 

Almost finished. No snakes. Crossing a dry, boulder-filled draw, she stopped and looked intently ahead. A mountain lion was crouched behind a pine tree looking at us. And was blocking the path to the truck and trailer.

We couldn't back up or turn and yelling and slapping leather didn't scare the cat. 

I hooked the crook of my left elbow around the horn and held the reins. I shot with my right hand laying across my left. I hoped the cat would run and the horse would spook in the direction of home and the truck and trailer. 

It worked. But I had an impressive bruise on the inside of my left elbow.


----------



## Greg Evans (Mar 27, 2021)

Have you heard of the old days: they would take a shotgun and fill it with broken glass and rock salt and shoot you in the rear. It will not kill them but they will remember it every time they sit down. Grandfather used to tell me that. 😮😂


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

McPeppy said:


> I have been riding hiking, Backpacking, cross country pack trips and never had the occasion to need a firearm. I have camped, trailed cattle, and horse camped in the back country is several states, and never thought twice about needing a firearm. I'm not anti-gun by any means, I just dont want the extra weight pulling my belt down.


I am 67 years old. I have never needed a fire extinguisher, an air bag, a bicycle helmet, a smoke detector, or life insurance, just to name a few things that readily come to mind. It would be nice to have not spent the money. It's not that you are likely to need those things. It's that if you don't have them when you need them, your life is likely to get suddenly more complicated. Same with guns.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Hate to be another outlier, but I have been riding in the local National Forest in Arizona for over 20 years and never met anything I thought wanted to shoot. Unless you count some humans, and that wouldn't be legal! Well, and the neighbor's dogs on the WAY to the forest. But I've never met anything in the wild that didn't run. That includes black bears, elk during the rut, coyotes, rattlesnakes, javelina, a badger......... We also have mountain lions although they are so secretive I've never met one. I did find a mountain lion kill a few weeks back. The first kill I've seen that I knew for sure was a mountain lion by the way it was covered with sticks and grass. It was a good sized elk. But despite going back several times, no mountain lion. They are pretty shy generally speaking.

Now if I lived in grizzly country I would probably think differently. And we don't have wild hogs. But how many people are actually trail riding in hog and grizzly country? Not the majority (and if you are, carrying a gun would be a good idea I would guess). Sure, you COULD meet something you needed to shoot if you lived other places. But the odds probably rank right up there with winning the lotto or seeing aliens. Driving a car is a lot more dangerous than riding in the woods, unless you have actual, serious people or dog problems. Or grizzly bears. I've encountered a handful of black bears while riding and they always run off as quick as they can and the horses don't seem to mind them. I assume they consider them big dogs or something!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Joel Reiter said:


> I am 67 years old. I have never needed a fire extinguisher, an air bag, a bicycle helmet, a smoke detector, or life insurance, just to name a few things that readily come to mind. It would be nice to have not spent the money. It's not that you are likely to need those things. It's that if you don't have them when you need them, your life is likely to get suddenly more complicated. Same with guns.


These things are true. But if you aren't comfortable carrying and using a gun.......there are potential downsides to carrying a gun. A bicycle helmet or smoke detector is unlikely to kill you if something goes awry.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

I always take a pistol with me usually OC. Guns are a hobby, along with handgun hunting.
While out and about on horseback, I often stop to plink at targets of opportunity or vermin. Squirrel hunting on horseback is the most fun hunting there is around here. 
When riding into town, stopping at yard sales, stores, etc, I've only had one comment over the years. Some guy said of my Glock, "Hey, that ain't no cowboy pistol!" 

Have had a few close calls with needing it for protection (dogs, people) while out and about but so far so good with that.


----------



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

Whats the old saying....."Better to have it and not need it, then to need it and not have it'


----------

